
Ask HN: What coding/programming podcasts are you listening to? - stillworks
Wanted to know what are or if there are any coding related podcasts which people are subscribed to. The specific topics I am looking for are<p>- Algorithms&#x2F;Data Structures<p>- Javascript<p>- Scala
======
andrewstuart2
Software Engineering Radio [1]. In my opinion this is one of _the_ best
software engineering podcasts out there. I find the interview format really
effective at really extracting programming wisdom from the experience of the
interviewees (especially the older, more experienced ones). They've also got
quite an impressive back catalog (currently on episode 272).

I've also really enjoyed Android Developers Backstage [2], despite doing very
little Android development myself. It's hosted by two very well spoken and
likeable Google engineers on the UI toolkit team, and the tools (IDE, lint,
etc.) team. They invite one guest (sometimes two) each episode to discuss some
aspect of Android, app development, and platform development. It gives a
really unique perspective on what is required to develop for developers, and
on highly constrained devices.

[1] [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)

[2]
[http://androidbackstage.blogspot.com/](http://androidbackstage.blogspot.com/)

~~~
jonathanfoster
Software Engineering Radio is hands down the best programming podcast out
there. The guests are always top tier and they discuss interesting problems
that push the edges of tech in their domain. I also like the fact that they
don't focus on one particular tech community.

My only wish is that they put out content more frequently (I think it's once a
week now) and improve the audio quality. SER needs to hookup with Carl
Franklin and Richard Campbell from .NET Rocks. Those guys put out tons of
shows with the highest production quality.

~~~
bdcravens
> SER needs to hookup with Carl Franklin and Richard Campbell from .NET Rocks.
> Those guys put out tons of shows with the highest production quality.

Having been a guest on .NET Rocks, I know they record raw footage with retakes
in the conversation, etc, to be edited out later. As a result I always find it
jarring when listening to other podcasts that keep obvious errors in.

------
Amanjeev
* Arrested DevOps [https://www.arresteddevops.com/](https://www.arresteddevops.com/)

* Software Engineering Daily is also pretty cool [https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/)

* Software Engineering Radio [http://www.se-radio.net/](http://www.se-radio.net/)

* Talking machines [http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/](http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/)

* Partially Derivative [http://partiallyderivative.com/](http://partiallyderivative.com/)

Edit: formatting.

------
markhollis
I like to listen to podcasts when I'm doing something repetitive, like walking
or running. I like podcasts that are educative, not so much podcasts that are
about new features and don't explain things very much. I like to listen to
them when it's a subject I don't know very well (like microservices).

* SE-radio

* Java Pub House

* Type theory podcast: [http://typetheorypodcast.com/](http://typetheorypodcast.com/)

* Data Skeptic has podcasts about data science algorithms: [http://dataskeptic.com/podcast](http://dataskeptic.com/podcast)

------
qwertyuiop924
None of them. Most software podcasts are rubbish. IMHO, you should go listen
to Nightvale, Radiolab, or 99PI instead.

The only time I'll listen to a tech podcast is when Cantrill is on BSDNow.
Because Bryan Cantrill, like him or not, flaws or no, is a fantastic speaker,
and is amazingly funny.

------
garysieling
I'm collecting stuff I find on conference sites / HN / reddit and watching
through a site I built. E.g. for your question-

[https://www.findlectures.com/?p=1&class1=Technology&type1=Co...](https://www.findlectures.com/?p=1&class1=Technology&type1=Conference&category_l2_Technology=Programming%20Languages&talk_type_l2_Conference=Business,Software&category_l3_Programming_Languages=Scala,JavaScript)

~~~
stillworks
Nod of respect to you :-) This needs more up votes ! Thanks for sharing.

------
PascalW
* Changelog [https://changelog.com](https://changelog.com) \- centers around OSS. Programming language agnostic

* Giant Robots [http://giantrobots.fm](http://giantrobots.fm) \- Bit of tech but mostly stuff about running a (small) SAAS business. Great host.

* Bikeshed [http://bikeshed.fm](http://bikeshed.fm) \- Ruby, Elixir, Rust.

* Full stack radio [http://www.fullstackradio.com](http://www.fullstackradio.com) \- misc programming topics, interview style.

------
aban
The Scalawags [0] seems like a pretty good Scala podcast, though I haven't
followed them personally as I don't do much Scala.

If you're into functional programming, Functional Geekery [1] is awesome. Also
check out FPCasts [2] if you want some more great FP podcasts.

[0]: [http://scalawags.tv/](http://scalawags.tv/)

[1]: [https://www.functionalgeekery.com/](https://www.functionalgeekery.com/)

[2]: [https://www.fpcasts.com/](https://www.fpcasts.com/)

------
contingencies
None at all. From the jingles to the intros to the ads to the repetition and
fixed speed, it's just an inefficient way to absorb information.

~~~
lunchladydoris
I hate all of those too, which is why a good podcast app is a must. I use
Overcast and its ability to quickly skip forward and speed up is awesome.

~~~
Etheryte
Overcast for Android is rubbish, though, anyone have any alternative
recommendations?

~~~
pushECX
Pocket Casts is the Android app I use and it's pretty good. It supports
streaming or downloading podcasts and you can adjust playback speed, auto-skip
silence, customize forward/backward skip button durations, etc.

~~~
1123581321
I second Pocket Casts. It is good enough that I will probably keep using it
instead of switching back to Overcast if/when I go back to iOS. (It has an
account sync feature.) I paid $5 for it, similarly to the $5 I paid for
Overcast.

------
rdegges
This Developer's Life
([http://thisdeveloperslife.com/](http://thisdeveloperslife.com/)) is an
excellent podcast. It hasn't been updated in a while, but is essential
listening for any developers working in the field. It's run by two very well
known developers in the .NET community (Scott Handselman and Rob Conery), but
isn't .NET related.

It covers topics like getting fired, deadlines, etc.

It's done in a very NPR-ish style, and is really easy to listen to. Can't
recommend it enough!

~~~
guiambros
+1. Love This Developer's Life; too bad it stopped being updated a couple of
years ago (with only 1-2 episodes since then).

My other picks:

Data Skeptic - [http://dataskeptic.com/](http://dataskeptic.com/) (about data,
statistics, ML)

Embedded.fm - [http://embedded.fm](http://embedded.fm) (about embedded
development, hardware and electronics)

The Amp Hour - [http://theamphour.com/](http://theamphour.com/) (about
hardware making and electronics)

Talk Python to Me - [https://talkpython.fm/](https://talkpython.fm/) (Python,
programming languages, tech interviews)

Floss Weekly - [https://twit.tv/shows/floss-
weekly](https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly) (FLOSS, open source, hosted by
Randal 'the camel book' Schwartz)

------
niuzeta
Not programming podcast _per se_ , but following up on
TWIT([https://twit.tv/](https://twit.tv/)) has mostly been great for me.

------
mseo
JavaScript Jabber [https://devchat.tv/js-jabber](https://devchat.tv/js-jabber)

JavaScript Air [https://javascriptair.com/](https://javascriptair.com/)

~~~
brianzelip
JSAir has halted since ~early this month. Some good shows in its roster
though. The final ep w Brendan Eich was rich.

------
learned
Go Time [1] - Centers around Golang community and has great interviews with
prominent and expert Go developers.

[1] [https://changelog.com/gotime](https://changelog.com/gotime)

------
MrBlue
Weekly podcast of news & interviews from the Elixir Community.
[https://soundcloud.com/elixirfountain](https://soundcloud.com/elixirfountain)

------
raverbashing
To be honest, I don't think Podcasts are for me, especially for information-
dense subjects, like CS topics

(Also I can't program while listening to podcasts, it gets in the way of
thinking)

~~~
Thrillington
I don't listen to podcasts while programming, I listen to them in the shower
or during a drive. I do find the interview format to be a great way to learn
(at a high level).

~~~
mcpherrinm
Maybe a weird question, but how do you listen to podcasts in the shower? I
find the water is loud enough that I can't hear speakers outside the bathroom,
and phones or laptop inside. I don't really want to figure out mounting a
sound system in my shower...

~~~
dsil
I recently got this and am happy with it so far:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYYCGKW](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYYCGKW)

~~~
SyneRyder
I have something almost identical to this (except the brand was Bush, probably
just a white label). It sounds great & works well, but I stopped using it
because the volume controls are hard to adjust precisely. You have to press &
hold, and the volume ramps up too quickly. If I was buying another I'd look
for something where the volume controls are separate from the forward/back
buttons.

It was very good quality in every other respect, though.

Edit: For reference, the one I bought:
[http://www.bushaustralia.com.au/product/water-resistant-
blue...](http://www.bushaustralia.com.au/product/water-resistant-bluetooth-
speaker-red/)

------
yelsayed
Programming Throwdown. It's light weight and perfect for my commute. Only
problem is they don't make frequently enough.

------
cmyr
this isn't quite what you asked, but Debug
([http://www.imore.com/debug](http://www.imore.com/debug)) is really good.
It's focused on Apple stuff, but features some really tremendous in-depth
interviews, and Guy Ritchie is the best technical interviewer I've heard.

~~~
DerekL
It's actually Guy English along with Rene Ritchie. Guy Ritchie is a film
director.

~~~
cmyr
hahaha yea sorry long day, I'm leaving that up for posterity

------
MaurizioPz
Two podcast that I really like are:

\- [http://www.codingblocks.net/](http://www.codingblocks.net/)

\- [http://www.dotnetrocks.com/](http://www.dotnetrocks.com/)

------
Tempest1981
I would be happy with 10-15 minute episodes, like a TED talk. So many podcasts
seem to want to fill 45-60 minutes, including 10 minutes of intro banter.

Any recommendations that feature shorter episodes?

------
bergoo
Sam Newman's The Magpie Talkshow
[http://samnewman.io/podcast/](http://samnewman.io/podcast/)

------
parvatzar
Software Engineering Daily and hansalmanminutes like daily while commute to
work , gyming or anytime while walking. Lesser music more podcasts!

------
dejv
Any tips on hw dev and/or hw business podcast?

~~~
KeefKalif
Here are all I know:

* [http://theamphour.com](http://theamphour.com)

* [http://thesparkgap.net](http://thesparkgap.net)

* [https://macrofab.com/blog/podcast/](https://macrofab.com/blog/podcast/)

* embedded Software: [http://embedded.fm](http://embedded.fm)

------
hojberg
I like [http://www.magicreadalong.com/](http://www.magicreadalong.com/) a lot

------
seneq
Linux Action Show ! I think it's funny and I like it a lot !

------
zodiac
Bikeshed, Accidental Tech Podcast and Changelog

------
gravypod
Are there any that are funny?

------
smnplk
cognicast

